# Designing a logo



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

What's the best program to use or buy on laptop or pc?
I'm currently in the beginging of starting a detailing business and need to create a logo/badge/sign.

Any suggestions?


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Adobe Illustrator


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Get a professional - a software package don't make you a good designer


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

Naranto said:


> Get a professional - a software package don't make you a good designer


Cost?


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

Paper and pen... is all you need and think think think

Once you have your design, anyone kind enough could probably knock it up for you in different formats.

http://www.thelogofactory.com/logo-design-tips/


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

M40COO said:


> Paper and pen... is all you need and think think think
> 
> Once you have your design, anyone kind enough could probably knock it up for you in different formats.
> 
> http://www.thelogofactory.com/logo-design-tips/


How does that site work?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

As said buddy, Graphic designers do what they do for a living because their good at it.
If you feel like having a go, Adobe Illustrator is the one for the job. Beware though... like Photoshop, it's HUGE! and takes some getting into.
You could probably get a few different ideas from a designer for less money than AI and PS would cost. 
A little tip though, less is more, simple is the key :thumb:


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

Will it be costly going to a graphic designer?


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

http://99designs.com/

All you need right there.

Whatever you do, don't do it yourself. Please.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

You dont have to be a pro to make a good design,although i person couldn't do it,there are people out there with a talent for it!


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

aba said:


> You dont have to be a pro to make a good design,although i person couldn't do it,there are people out there with a talent for it!


Logo design is a craft all in itself. Just because you were 'good at Art' doesn't mean you can create a logo.

Most logos 'designed' by amateurs are far too complex, lack contrast, don't scale, don't convey the company message, and generally look shabby.

If your business means anything to you, you'll want to convey a positive message that builds confidence in your target market.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

tomah said:


> Logo design is a craft all in itself. Just because you were 'good at Art' doesn't mean you can create a logo.
> 
> Most logos 'designed' by amateurs are far too complex, lack contrast, don't scale, don't convey the company message, and generally look shabby.
> 
> If your business means anything to you, you'll want to convey a positive message that builds confidence in your target market.


I had a logo designed by a non professional,just a hobby,it is indeed very professional,i also had another guy make my website,again a non professional designer...i have had nothing but good comments about both and both designed by guys who are quite simple good at designing.I was speaking from experience not just posting a naive reply or opinion.


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

if you have access to photo shop / Illustrator it is well worth giving it a go. I have designed numerous logos for people and as said above less is def more. Have an idea in your head (or browse round for the light bulb idea) and try to work from there.
It is great building layers in Adobe packages.
You can download the free trial of photo shop for 30 days in various different places.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

aba said:


> i have had nothing but good comments about both and both designed by guys who are quite simple good at designing.


It depends who is passing the compliments.

I could wash my mum's car and she'd think it was great. She'd tell me what a great job I did, and tell others, because I cleaned all around the arches and sills, as well as the bodywork.

But, she totally missed the swirls, dirt in the badges and faded seals.

So, a pro comes along and does my mums car.

Now she comes out and she's blown away! She's not even quite sure what's different. It was clean when I did it, but *now* it just _looks_ far more impressive than before!

Be careful what compliments you listen to.

P.S. I'm only trying to help. You will make your decision, and it won't affect me at all. But, it could impact your business success. Furthermore, I provided you with a link to the cheapest way of getting a decent logo. I could have just said, email David Airey, a proper logo designer.


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

You get what you pay for. As said before; quality costs more but lasts longer. Ok, in this sense in may not 'last longer' but kinda will as you won't need to redesign it in the short run. If you are willing to skimp out your business image then it can really hamper your efforts later on..hope you are ready for the slog of detailing professionally, there's not as much money in it than people think most of the time; and the hours are determined by the customer/work rather than by you so I hope you don't enjoy your evenings!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

jdizzy said:


> Will it be costly going to a graphic designer?


a designer will not charge you to design it, just charge you to put it into print or on a shirt etc and this will probably be the only way you will get it out the door :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Graphic Design stoodent right here. If you really want a professional logo for your company go to a professional Graphic Designer. It always amazes me how some think they are better than a trained and experienced designer and their final work looks awful. May cost a bit but it will be worth it trust me. :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

A good logo should work in black and white, less is more with logos, look at coca cola for example, you can change the color, but will always recognise it..


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i would design my own logo... i agree some people are shocking at designing, but plenty of people know how to make a simple less is more logo and slogan up. Simple being the key word


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

I found that things that look simple are often the most difficult. Don't try and cut corners (as someone is trying to do on another thread) as using a professional will reap benefits in the end. 

I can build a wall but I am not an architect.
I can take a tablet but I am not a doctor.
I can stand in court but I am not a barrister.
I can hold a spanner but I am not a motor engineer.
etc
etc
etc.

And yes, I speak from experience.
:thumb:


----------

